# Creepy Sulcata Tortoise!



## AnthonyC (Oct 18, 2011)

When I 1st looked at this I honestly thought it was real. I was thinking to myself "man that tort is in terrible shape!". Then I realized that it was just ceramic, and then I thought "I wonder who the poor 'model' was for this figure & why the hell would someone want a pyramided out Sulcata figurine?" If I was a newbie, and didn't know anything about tortoises I would've thought that this model represents what a PERFECTLY HEALTHY Sulcata Tortoise should look like.--Very Scary!!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 18, 2011)

Very strange indeed.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 18, 2011)

Yikes what a terrible figurine.
We bought a model of a sulcata and its perfectly smooth - NOT a bump on it. This just looks terrible.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 18, 2011)

I though it was real until the last photo but that is a bit creapy...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 18, 2011)

***AS A JOKE*** I was going to post that I had my Sulcata stuffed but I didn't want The TFO putting up tents outside my house & beating down my door! 



dalano73 said:


> I though it was real until the last photo but that is a bit creapy...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 18, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> ***AS A JOKE*** I was going to post that I had my Sulcata stuffed but I didn't want The TFO putting up tents outside my house & beating down my door!



If he had already died, who would or should care? Now killing it just to stuff it, would bring an out cry no doubt.


----------



## TortBrain (Oct 18, 2011)

Scare the hell out of me.. Phew!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2011)

Leave it to someone to immortalize a pyramided tortoise! I guess they felt we already had too many perfect specimens.


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2011)

Blechhh!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 18, 2011)

thought it was real at first!


----------

